# pictures from Ripon Canine & District



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Super adorable face, does he likes to meet other dogs too?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

he does he is a good boy


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

eeeeeeeee, so gorgeous


----------



## miah1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just want to say WOW....


----------

